
NIST Cybersecurity Framework in MOSP - cedricbonhomme
http://objects.monarc.lu/object/view/27
======
stedaniels
[https://github.com/CASES-LU/MOSP](https://github.com/CASES-LU/MOSP)

>MOSP is a platform to create, edit and share JSON objects.

>The goal of this platform is to gather security related JSON schemas and
objects.

I'm still a bit lost. Can MOSP be translated into infrastructure
configurations?

~~~
cedricbonhomme
The first goal is to help creating (and sharing) JSON objects validated by a
schema. See here:
[https://twitter.com/MONARCproject/status/1088695543877042177](https://twitter.com/MONARCproject/status/1088695543877042177)

You can suggest a better explanation if you want :-)

For example for the moment there are 2 objects of "kind referentials" (to be
used in MONARC[1]).

[1] [https://github.com/monarc-project/MonarcAppFO](https://github.com/monarc-
project/MonarcAppFO)

~~~
cedricbonhomme
I forgot this link:
[http://objects.monarc.lu/schema/12](http://objects.monarc.lu/schema/12)

